# Just called Retentions



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

Well.

Just called Retentions.

According to my spending I should be at TIER IV.
I have been a rogers customer for almost 4 years now and my contract expired long ago.,

I talked about my options to cancel and the rep asked why I wanted to cancel, blah blah blah. Then shortly later I mentioned the iphone. The rep immediatley started to try and talk me out of the iphone... 

Told me about all other plans expcet the 6gb special plan. Which I mentioned and then he was like, yeah... thats a special offer.

I asked what type of pricing I could get.
He said, he couldnt do anything in terms of plans because he hasnt had the new training.....he said I could buy the $30gb plan and pick from the iphone voice plans or another plan but if I go off the iphone plans everything else like visual voice mail, voice mail would be extra..

but I could buy the iphone for 

$224 minus $25 bucks or $324 minus $25 bucks.
I am confused.

He told me that a new customer for the iphone has more pull than a previous customer. He said I'm more advantaged to cancel everything and re-sign, re-join, start fresh????

doesn't this sound weird to anyone else?


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Nope, sounds pretty typical of Rogers. I've said it before and I'll say it again, the longer you stay with a wireless provider the less pull you have as a customer. And people wonder why I complain about 3 year contracts.  

Though I'd be hesitant about just canceling out and starting fresh, that particular Rogers guy doesn't sound so trustworthy if he failed to mention the limited time offer. Do a bit more research.

I can't offer decisive advice on this one. This bit of info is true, I've heard elsewhere it's 250 -50 (credit) as a returning customer: 


> $224 minus $25 bucks or $324 minus $25 bucks.


Go with your gut, I'd talk to a few different people. You are going to get different stories from different reps but the trick is to find one who's knowledge of it, is consistent, and who can put things in writing for you.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

I just spent an hour speaking with a CSR in the "retentions" dept about a HUP. I fall into a Tier 5 category hence an upgrade would be $199/$299 and they would waive the $35 admin fee. I'm about half way through my existing 3 year term. Lindmar - the same cost are what you would pay for the iPhone.

I of course want on keep my existing cell phone plan seeing it's a great plan (750min + 6pm evening, free weekends + 1000LD = $50 + 6.95 SAF + $12VM) and inquired about adding a 6GB data and VVM package. By adding the Visual Voice Mail, it would only be a extra $3. 

The CSR did offer me a new plan (800min, free weekends and evenings as of 9pm and 1 GB data = $100) which seems attractive but I would have to add the R2R, Unlimited Incoming, Free Evenings as of 6pm and it would end up costing more.

I asked if I could retain some of my existing monthly credits ( I receive a credit for R2R calling and unlimited incoming). However, the latter just expired last month and I would like to have it back.

I also asked if they would offer me another type of credit seeing some folks have reported being able to get the VVM Value Pack with a $10 credit and/or a $5 credit on the 6GB data package). I asked for one or the other. After some waiting, they informed me that it would not be possible. 

I politely declined to sign up seeing they could not offer me some sort of monthly credit. I'll wait it out for a while longer and call back in the next few weeks to see if I can get what I want.

Can anyone confirm that they been able to negotiate a credit for VVM or the 6GB data plans?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Isn't the iPhone $199 and $299? Where's the deal?


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

kloan said:


> Isn't the iPhone $199 and $299? Where's the deal?


Only for new customers. Existing customers must qualify for that price based on spending (how much of your hard-earned dough you've handed over to Rogers) and even then it's usually more, and then they credit your bill if you sign up for a voice plan that's $30+ (voice only - before extras like VVM, CID, Etc...)


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

kloan said:


> Isn't the iPhone $199 and $299? Where's the deal?


it's my understanding that you need to qualify for this price. one of the stipulations is to have $30 monthly cell phone bill.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

You've got to read this.

Best Plans Ever... by Retention Department - iPhone in Canada Forums - The Canadian iPhone Online Community


----------



## iwantiphone (Jul 14, 2008)

*I called Fido retentions...*

My contract expires next month. My plan: $25 unlimited incoming, and i have a $15 credit on my monthly bill. After taxes and bs fees my bill totals to about $30. (with VM and CD-not bad huh?)

I spoke to fido retentions (twice) and I was told they would remove the credits if sign a new contract for an iphone. 

I can sign a 2-yr contract and have the credit for life of the contract...with any phone, except the iphone.

I'm just wondering if anyone's managed to get an iphone with any retention credits.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> You've got to read this.
> 
> Best Plans Ever... by Retention Department - iPhone in Canada Forums - The Canadian iPhone Online Community


Holy iPhone...some of the contracts mentioned in the link above seem almost too good to be true. Will re-load and try again soon.

thanks
Ants


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

This is the Retention Thread of the Universe:

Elect - Hot deal for Rogers Wireless Customers - RedFlagDeals.com Forums

15389 replies

1,768,686 views

_ (Crap, I've posted 335 times in that thread...)_



lindmar said:


> I talked about my options to cancel and the rep asked why I wanted to cancel, blah blah blah. Then shortly later I mentioned the iphone. The rep immediatley started to try and talk me out of the iphone...


Actually, I was checking my upgrade/contract info before July 11th, and 'retentions' pulled the same thing with me: they were downplaying the iPhone for business use.

Perhaps 'retentions' is pushing blackberries; perhaps they've been told to sell fewer iPhones through retentions.


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

i have a good deal through retentions as well, which is another reason I don't want to re-sign a contract because they won't let you keep your retention plan (apparently).

I have:

250 anytime
unlimited incoming calls
unlimited evenings beginning at 6pm
unlimited weekends
My5 Canada-Wide (unlimited calling and text)
Voicemail
125 texts
Call display, Call Waiting etc.


$40+1000 Long distance ($5)+6.95+Tax


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

There are many reports of people keeping retentions plans.



g.c.87 said:


> i have a good deal through retentions as well, which is another reason I don't want to re-sign a contract because they won't let you keep your retention plan (apparently).
> 
> I have:
> 
> ...


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

So it would seem that cell phone customers are all equal, but some are more equal than others.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

fjnmusic said:


> So it would seem that cell phone customers are all equal, but some are more equal than others.


And some people can figure out how to dial their current handset...


----------



## lanus03 (Jul 19, 2008)

I had a one year contract with Rogers which expired in May. I called customer support saying "cancel my account" and told the csr (who was really friendly and great to deal with  ) I had a really great offer from Bell on an Instinct. This is what he could give me based on their revenue from my old ~$70 a month plan (I guess I'm a tier-2):

$20 - 250 w.d. minutes, Unlimited 6pm eve and w.e., unlimited local incoming, unlimited network calling.
$5 - ($15 - $10 credit) $15 iPhone value pack
$5 - ($8 - $5 credit) Visual Voicemail
$30 - 6GB data plan
$5 - 1000min Anytime Canadian long distance minutes. (If you're an existing rogers customer just phone and ask for this! It sure beats their standard offer of $6 for 35 minutes!)

Total: $65 + SAF + e911 = $72.45

There's $2 missing somewhere in that list, when I asked for the 1000LD minutes they said they had maxed out all the credits I could get. With 5% GST and 7% PST it comes to $81.14. I had to pay $424 for a black 16GB but I'll gladly pay more upfront for a great plan. I think I might try calling again in a month or so and see what else I can nudge out of them, per second billing perhaps?


----------



## Kyser Sose (May 26, 2005)

Ants said:


> it's my understanding that you need to qualify for this price. one of the stipulations is to have $30 monthly cell phone bill.


Yup, just got off the phone with a Rogers CSR to update my plan. I asked them about a hardware upgrade they said the price advertized is based on at least a $30 voice plan per month.

In any case, I was able to get the 6GB/month data plan added to my bill for $30 for my 1st gen iPhone. I'll never use that much data but they initially tried to get me to spend $15 for 1.5MB!!! I told them that was ridiculous.

Anyone with a 1st gen iPhone can get the 6GB promo added but only until Aug 31.

Visual voice mail requires the IMEI of a 3G iPhone (no VVM for me). Fido customers have fared better here.

Anyhow, my new retention plan is as follows:

350 Anytime minutes
Unlimited incoming calls
1000 minutes Canadian long distance
voice mail
caller ID
call waiting
6PM eve and weekends
500 outgoing/unlimited incoming SMS
^ $35/month

6GB/month data plan
^$30/month

Have to pay system access and 911 though. This is pretty good since my previous plan was 100 minutes, no LD, 9PM evenings and only 125 outgoing SMS!! and I was paying $55-60 a month.


----------



## wilecoyote (May 25, 2008)

*Happy with Retentions!*

Just to add another data point to this thread:

After learning about retentions from this site, I called to "cancel my phone", ended up with a very helpful person in retentions who was happy to give me a significantly better plan than those that are advertised, and was happy to sell me the iPhone for $324 (since my basic voice plan is under $30 I guess). She did not in anyway try to talk me out of the iPhone, and was actually very helpful in giving me the new iPhone extra pack that has visual voicemail, lots of text messages, and caller ID at the same price as my current voicemail/callerID bundle. 

Overall I was extremely pleased! Now...I have no idea when my phone will show up...I've heard that 16GB phones are in very short supply all over North America!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

That's a good looking plan there...

I'm surprised they're actually adding the data plan for 1st gen iPhones now... they were refusing before.


----------



## Treef (Mar 19, 2008)

I added VVM on my 1st generation iPhone on Rogers yesterday. Just do a little searching online for pictures of 3G iPhone boxes and get the IMEI number from there. The CSR I spoke to actually suggested that!


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

kloan said:


> That's a good looking plan there...
> 
> I'm surprised they're actually adding the data plan for 1st gen iPhones now... they were refusing before.


I'm starting to wonder if they realize it isn't shooting themselves in the foot otherwise. Heck, the manager for the local Rogers Video store (which also sells phones) has a first-generation iPhone.


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

From what I gathered, you could get a subsidized iPhone on any plan you want. You keep the plan, it's the CREDITS that you might lose. 

So if you have a CityFido plan, you could keep it, but you probably will have to start paying SAF if you weren't before, that type of thing. 

Really I think the thing to do would be to look at the value of your credits over 36 months. If credit > $435, then activate a new line with the phone and promptly cancel the new contract, since you'll save money in the end.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

*finally got what I want....I think*

Well, I finally called back today and committed to a 3 year term for the iPhone. Picked up a 16GB iPhone, $15.00 VVM and the $30/6GB data plan. Funny this is that I did it through their billing dept, seeing I needed to renegociate my cable and internet services as well. 

After securing a pretty good monthly credit for cable, HDTV and the PVR for free (for the term of cable contract), I bought the iPhone for $299, which includes the $50 credit and they waived the admin fee.

The better news is that I was able to retain my existing plan (750min /early evening, free weekends, 1000 min CDN LD for $55.00 + SAF + taxes). I'll have to add the $30 for data and $15 for VVM but I was able renew my monthly credits for R2R and Free Incoming for the 3 year term. The free incoming is really important seeing I do not own a landline and use up about 3000 minutes a month.

I know that a $15.00 credit is not much of a credit for the cell phone portion (basically getting the VVM for free) but given the savings on the HD and PVR, I feel I got a good deal. 

Hopefully the iPhone will show up sometime next week.


----------

